# Drying hollow forms my way



## woodintyuuu (May 13, 2015)

@Fsyxxx 

I have been asked to describe this process by several folks. I have done this in the past but will try to start a new thread here to help any that have questions.

Here are some facts: Box elder is a bitch to dry
Flame box elder hollow forms are particulrly a bitch to dry

BUT THE CAN BE DONE QUITE EASY !!!!

I use a chest freezer to start the process: pcs are rough hollowed and marked on tenon with date. the endgrain is inside and out liberally hit with super glue witch will then be turned off later. Also on the inside of the hollowing entry hole. they are then placed in the freezer. as the frost develops i blow it off with an airgun.
sometimes i use a bag and sometimes not here are the stuff in the freezer



 

 

 

they then go into the dry kiln to get rid of any moisture which has eluded the freezer; 
you can use a milk house heater, or a series of light bulbs 100 watts, x6 in a chest my size it is encapuslated with 1 1/2 styrofoam to seal in heat and has an exit hole for moist air on the end , after they have been in there cupla days i put a fan in the right hand end and blow the air around. they will end up like i am showing now and are ready to return with no issues. I expect a 20 percent loss over my process: that is from the turning to the finish . droppage cat knocking off (bad kitty) or the squirrels that live in my shop
along with the ermine who hunts um!!


 



 

Okay now these pcs are out of drybox and on shelf ready to be returned and sanded and finished
If we have a crack we make a sie adjustment and crve the pc to show the defect in another look, i use epoxy or bondo as needed


 



 
Feel free for questions

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Cliff! I really appreciate your posting this. How long do they live in the freezer?


----------



## woodintyuuu (May 13, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Thanks Cliff! I really appreciate your posting this. How long do they live in the freezer?


till they stop making frost on surface

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Cliff- Very good information. I am wondering though, has the Mrs. ever got ticked off and served you a nice tasty M. rare chunk of wood for dinner.


----------



## jmurray (May 14, 2015)

Great stuff cliff. Thanks for taking me to school


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2015)

Michele is not going to be happy when I tell her I need to commandeer the chest freezer....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2015)

ps.....you need some air in that tire.


----------



## duncsuss (May 14, 2015)

Cliff -- thanks for posting this, as you are probably aware "no good deed goes unpunished" so here are my follow-up questions  ...

- What wall thickness do you aim for when rough-hollowing?

- Is this the same as the thickness of the end-grain area around the entry hole?

- And what about the end-grain area at the bottom of the vessel -- it still has the tenon, so is the thickness there the "same thickness as the walls, PLUS the tenon" or "same thickness including tenon (which would be much thinner than the walls if the tenon were removed)"

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

Cliff thanks for being so generous with your hard-won knowledge. I'm sure some members here realize how lucky we are to have you and others here share these trade secrets with us. Most of us have heard about drying in the freezer and some of us have done it, but I never knew the important little nuances that make all the difference until you told me a while back. Thanks for sharing it with everyone.



woodintyuuu said:


> as the frost develops i blow it off with an airgun.



How often do you check them? Daily? Every other day? Weekly? Do you take them out and do it? Or just keep the lid open and hit them all real quick?


----------



## woodintyuuu (May 14, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Cliff -- thanks for posting this, as you are probably aware "no good deed goes unpunished" so here are my follow-up questions  ...
> 
> - What wall thickness do you aim for when rough-hollowing?
> 
> ...


duncan great questions i knew i could count on you! i will address them tommorow i am tired from my first day using my mill - lotsa buttons and levers and a visit from @gman2431 who by the way is always a pleasure hope ya had a good time cody!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (May 14, 2015)

BE and FBE are tough to dry? Really? Never had a problem. Just a DNA bath, paper bag for 2 weeks, then sit out for 2 weeks...no cracks no problem. Even on 25" bowls.


----------



## gman2431 (May 15, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> duncan great questions i knew i could count on you! i will address them tommorow i am tired from my first day using my mill - lotsa buttons and levers and a visit from @gman2431 who by the way is always a pleasure hope ya had a good time cody!!




Always a good time, Cliff! 

It was cool watching you guys get the mill dialed in and what a great bunch of people also. I coulda hung out all day but as things go I had to scoot. 

I did tell the wife we will NOT go over there again unless I have a full day to fish with ya! She agreed so I'm thinking this fall we will have to set something up. 

Now I'm off to unload some goodies from the jeep and drive out to the airport. 

Good seeing you again from the both of us!
@woodintyuuu

Reactions: Like 1


----------

